# Cruze Events in North East PA?



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Just curious if there are people doing any events / meets in North East PA.


----------



## jpr0204 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm in....


----------



## jpr0204 (Jul 23, 2014)

Be a small meet if it were just us two. Haha!


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

There is another thread for north east. I know nike12000 would be in for one south.. Still waiting to see if any other East PA people are available or want to.


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

something in the east i might be down to attend


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Here is a thread so far for whom might be interested. If you know others let me know or post their names here. So far 4.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets-regional-discussion/42697-pa-get-togethers-7.html


----------

